# Question: Rotors? Centric VS Zimmerman VS ATE



## wlfbrg1.8t (Jan 10, 2008)

I recently purchased some HPS pads F+R and I needed some new rotors before I put em on, but I'm having trouble deciding. I can't fin'd anything on either.
All of them but the Zimmerman's are on Tire rack
http://www.tirerack.com/brakes...otors
and the Zimmerman's are on http://www.partsgeek.com
I have about $200 for the set which is kind of low I know, but any help would be nice thanks guys


----------

